# New Masterbuilt 40" electric smoker.....whats your favorite thing to cook



## Ardiemus

Well, Santa must be planning on being busy on Christmas so he brought my present early! My lovely wife bought me a digital Masterbuilt smoker. I smoked some King a few months ago on an old fashioned smoker and boy was it work! I will be smoking some King this weekend and I thought I would ask if you guys out there have something special you like to smoke or a recipe that is something to write home about...beside the "World Famous Stressless King Mackerel" one! I am seasoning the smoker right now so she'll be ready to go tomorrow!


-Jonathan.

http://www.masterbuilt.com/prod-smokers-digital.html


----------



## aroundthehorn

Are you interested in fish or other kinds of meat?

I have a million suggestions.


----------



## Snatch it

Turkey legs!!! The best!!!!


----------



## FrankwT

That is a really nice Smoker, congrats you will make years of memories and good food with it.


----------



## jaster

RIBS! or pretty much anything that finds its way to the smoker is pretty good, imo!


----------



## Ardiemus

Anything that you have tried or done yourself, any meat, so to speak!


----------



## Whitie9688

if you are looking for a good long smoke get a briskett! by far my favorite thing to smoke! that or a nice deer ham!


----------



## rippin90

Whitie9688 said:


> if you are looking for a good long smoke get a briskett! by far my favorite thing to smoke! that or a nice deer ham!


I tried smoking a deer ham for Thanksgiving. I brined it for 24 hrs and when it came of the smoker it looked good but was still a little tough. Whats the secret to smoking a deer ham or roast?


----------



## redlegs

I love my MES digital 30! So far, brats, turkey breasts (boneless and non-boneless), king, sirloin tri-tip, and this weekend..ham roast..

The turkey turned out the best with the king running a close second..


----------



## Whitie9688

what i do with a deer ham is just get some Tony C's cajun butter injection and mix it with pine apple juice and inject the crap out of it! then get a dry rub to put on (what ever you prefer, i kinda just wing it) and put it on the smoker when its about 240 degrees. have a thermometer in it and once it hits 130 at the core of the ham i pull it and wrap in aluminum foil then a towel and place it in a cooler with a towel on the bottom to 'rest' for atleast 30 minutes but you can leave it in there till you are ready to eat. 

i use a big green egg and set it up for indirect heat. usually take 3-5 hours to cook depending on the size of the ham. a digital thermometer works the best because i absolutely HATE opening up the egg once the smoke has started.

Also, i use hickory or apple wood chips depending on who i am cooking for. the hicory is very smokey and the apple is a little more mild. soak the chips and put them in aluminum foil with an opening at the top and place on the cooker about 2 and a half hours before you plan to finish the cook! 

good luck!

EDIT* Almost forgot! biggest part of a deer ham is the prep! make sure your deer has sat in a cooler full of ice water for 2 days or so. change out the water and ice so it stays fresh. it pulls all the crap poutta the meat. then use a filet knife and cut off all the white skin or what ever.


----------



## WW2

rippin90 said:


> I tried smoking a deer ham for Thanksgiving. I brined it for 24 hrs and when it came of the smoker it looked good but was still a little tough. Whats the secret to smoking a deer ham or roast?


I brine and inject if it is lean.

I cut about 16th inch slits in the deer about an inch apart in opposite directions. So it looks like squares or diamonds. Then on a brisket I cut the same pattern in the fat(always smoke it fat side up.) On the brisket I will cut those slits all the way through the fat and just barely into the meat.

Also, anytime I am doing a really lean piece of meat I do a not so lean piece and put it in the smoker above the lean. 

Like I might put a totally untrimmed beef brisket above the deer. Then low and slow...seriously slow.

Then the brisket fat drips down on the deer.


----------



## jigslinger

Pork butt! I set mine on 230 for 8 to 12 hours depending on how big it is. Good stuff!


----------



## haulinboat

Pork butt is a hit with my family. I smoked one last year for thanksgiving,and there was'nt any leftover to take home. Grandpa and uncle were disappointed I didn't smoke one this year.


----------



## SaltAddict

Oysters on the halfshell. Smoking some today!


----------



## halo1

you tube on how to smoke salmon !!!!! you will thank me later !!!:thumbup:


----------



## jaster

Pork but, injected and dry rubbed. Summer Sausage, did a deer ham myself about a year ago, same as pork but, injected and dry rubbed, BBQ basted last 45 min. Dadgum, I am getting hungry! Going to get some turkey out of the freezer, left over from smoking at Thanks Giving!


----------



## 16983

I use a regular old steel pit, round with offset firedox. My "Wanna impress" is a smoked prime rib roast. I use oak and pecan. Hit me up if you'd like my recipe. It's out of a book called "Legends of Texas Barbecue" It's a sure hit.


----------

